# broken fork revisited.



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Ok so I've been meaning to post an update on my broken fork for those of you who don't remember the thread here's a brief recap.

Was starting again after a stop at an intersection. New pedals made engaging difficult. Was travelling at only about 10k when my foot flung forward into my front wheel. Front carried my foot forward through my fork breaking both fork-legs instantly and sending me flying.
Rider error... YES
lightweight Fork that probably shouldn't have snapped under these conditions...YES

So here's what happened next. Called my LBS who were more concerned about whether I was ok than the condition of my bike. At fist they said that they would get it warranteed and they sounded quite confident. I was less confident.
After a while they called me and told me that they were having a hard time convincing Giant it was the product at fault. They asked if I wanted to send the bike in and take a shot a getting it waranteed anyway. The outlook didn't look good and it would probably be a waste of time so I didn't end up going that route. They sold me a new fork (colour matched for my 2003 frame) for dealer cost which turned out to be about $200 Canadian.
All in all this is pretty much what I expected so I wasn't dissapointed...except in myself for letting this happen.
Bottom line don't get anything caught in the wheel of your TCR... this includes feet, sticks, squirrels, or other riders!


----------



## MarkG2 (Mar 21, 2004)

One of the techs where I am getting my new bike had a similar problem. His was however a bit 'dumber'. He was reaching down to adjust the pickup on his cyclocomputer on the new fork and stuck his hand in the spokes. Only thing hurt was his pride and wallet. The fork had less than 5 miles on it.


----------

